# 2011 Audi Season of Savings?



## rona13 (Aug 7, 2005)

Does anyone have an idea when the Season of Savings deals will be released? The wife's lease is up and I am itching to see what options we are gonna have this time around.

Seems they usually release this stuff around the beginning of November.

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

I'm not sure.


----------



## 3waygeek (Jan 21, 2010)

I received a couple of "Season of Audi" e-mails on the 23rd. One from Audi of America, the other from my dealer.


----------

